

This Man Wants to Become President, Pass One Law, and Resign - Audiophilip
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/view_from_chicago/2015/08/lawrence_lessig_presidential_campaign_donate_before_labor_day_for_citizen.html

======
ChuckMcM
Lessig's a smart guy and knows that President's don't get to make the laws,
they only get to approve them. Making laws is up to the Senate and Congress.
One need only look at how hard President Obama has tried "to get laws passed"
to see that it isn't a power afforded the Executive office.

The "right" answer is getting two of the three branches on board and that is a
hard problem (as it was designed to be) to avoid any one individual (or even a
relatively small group) from wielding too much power over the rest of us.

------
bakztfuture
Here's Larry recently speaking with Jason at This Week in Startups about his
campaign, really fascinating stuff:

[http://thisweekinstartups.com/larry-lessig-referendum-
presid...](http://thisweekinstartups.com/larry-lessig-referendum-president/)

------
greenyoda
Extensive prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10041651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10041651)

